# Plumbing licenses



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Has anyone applied recently for rockland and weschester county master Plumbing licenses, I'm in process of doing just wenna know some more info


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Cant help with that question. But ive always wondered why NY state doesn't issue one license to work everywhere like we do in Jersey. I see trucks all the time with bumper stickers displaying all the different county's license numbers. Orange, Rockland, Westchester ect. Are the codes that different from one municipality to the next that its necessary? Or is it a money maker for them at the plumbers expense?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> Cant help with that question. But ive always wondered why NY state doesn't issue one license to work everywhere like we do in Jersey. I see trucks all the time with bumper stickers displaying all the different county's license numbers. Orange, Rockland, Westchester ect. Are the codes that different from one municipality to the next that its necessary? Or is it a money maker for them at the plumbers expense?


It just to keep the local goverment bodies employed at taypayers expenses..


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep that was the answer I expected.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good ol' Rockland county.....sometimes I miss it, sometimes I don't.

The state of FL has a statewide master's license or a person can opt to get a county-only master's license. NY needs to follow suit.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Alabama has STATE master plumbing, gas ac ,and so on cards. These cards allows you to Purchase a LICENSE to work in any county or city in Alabama. Get the picture ?To be absolutely legal ,one would first need his state master plumbing and gas cards (2 different tests) then a business license in every county and city in the state. Very hard for a small shop to be completely legal ,years ago a buddy and I counted over 30 different cities :furious: several added since then) in our county and they all wanted you to buy license then separate rates for permits. To get a business license you first have to show your Master card, Very MESSED up system, all have deep open pockets!!


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

retired rooter said:


> Alabama has STATE master plumbing, gas ac ,and so on cards. These cards allows you to Purchase a LICENSE to work in any county or city in Alabama. Get the picture ?To be absolutely legal ,one would first need his state master plumbing and gas cards (2 different tests) then a business license in every county and city in the state. Very hard for a small shop to be completely legal ,years ago a buddy and I counted over 30 different cities :furious: several added since then) in our county and they all wanted you to buy license then separate rates for permits. To get a business license you first have to show your Master card, Very MESSED up system, all have deep open pockets!!


Up here in the NYC/NJ area we call that a racket. They put mobsters in jail for less. But when state and local governments do it they call it revenue. Go figure....


----------

